# Finalized list of 3 for 1st carry gun/range gun 9MM



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

I have decided to go with 9MM for now, never you fear fellow gunners, *I will get a 45 down the road.* As this is my 1st, I will be using it at the range alot and my wife will be using it some too. Due to ammo cost differences here, $6-$10 a box I will start with this since it will be shot alot and I will get a 45 down the road for home defense and a Mossberg 12G.

The 3 finalist for me are as follows, I think I know what you will pick 

-Glock G19RTF 9mm - $469 free shipping
-Ruger SR9c BLK - $409 free shipping
-SIG E20229B SIGPRO 9MM - $394 free shipping


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The Ruger SR9.....it is a fine weapon easy to shot and easier to take down to clean. You do not have to pull the trigger to take it apart and the gun is reliable. I would buy it for sure given your list.

I do not own the inexpensive Sig but I own the other 2 and the SR9 is the best choice in my opinion. I actually have 2 SR9's. 

I have used it to compete inb USPSA, I have just shot it at the rang and enjoyed it tremendously, my wife really likes the size and grip angle, it is light and managable and it sits by my bed side. My sons both very much like the SR9's and shoot them very well. 

Good luck which ever way you go, all the guns on the list are good, reliable guns.

Warning....Do not listen to anyone who talks about recalls or any issues that have been addressed and fixed by Ruger. they do not exsist anymore.

RCG


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

I have played a little with the SR9c, the only thing I dont like is the slide release takes nearly both hands to release when locked back...the glock 19 and 30 seemed alot easier.I also have to consider the glock has only 38 total parts, the dude in the store tore his down including the 3 pins in under 30 seconds. He took apart for basic cleaning in 10 seconds.

The sign may have fallen out of the running, they dont make it any longer.

I love both, but 9/10 will say glock so your response caught me off gaurd, although the ruger has great customer service and did make compact of the year 20?? cant remember


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock! Yeah, I'm one of the 9 out of 10. :mrgreen:

Go with the Glock because it's a proven design; the RTF was just a minor refinement.


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

DJ Niner said:


> Glock! Yeah, I'm one of the 9 out of 10. :mrgreen:
> 
> Go with the Glock because it's a proven design; the RTF was just a minor refinement.


Minor correction, the Glock is $459+$19 shipping


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

cchalkley said:


> I have played a little with the SR9c, the only thing I dont like is the slide release takes nearly both hands to release when locked back...the glock 19 and 30 seemed alot easier.I also have to consider the glock has only 38 total parts, the dude in the store tore his down including the 3 pins in under 30 seconds. He took apart for basic cleaning in 10 seconds.
> 
> The sign may have fallen out of the running, they dont make it any longer.
> 
> I love both, but 9/10 will say glock so your response caught me off gaurd, although the ruger has great customer service and did make compact of the year 20?? cant remember


So far it appears 1 of 2 but I understand your point. Glocks are very popular. I own Glocks and carry one often. If you want the Glock get the Glock. You will fit in with the crowd nicely.

The slide release on the SR9c is actually a slide stop, not a slide release and sling shot loading the SR 9 is very easy. Like I said I own both glocks and SR9's I stand by my suggestion........however if you do get the Glock you will have a very good weapon as well.

RCG


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

recoilguy said:


> So far it appears 1 of 2 but I understand your point. Glocks are very popular. I own Glocks and carry one often. If you want the Glock get the Glock. You will fit in with the crowd nicely.
> 
> The slide release on the SR9c is actually a slide stop, not a slide release and sling shot loading the SR 9 is very easy. Like I said I own both glocks and SR9's I stand by my suggestion........however if you do get the Glock you will have a very good weapon as well.
> 
> RCG


I am concerned since I am little, it took both hands to release the slide stop on the ruger, it took nothing to do it on the glock


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Don't buy a Glock because they are popular.

Buy a Glock because they are insanely reliable, nearly rust-proof, simple to disassemble/clean/maintain, easy to shoot well with a minimum of training, have a low bore axis that minimizes muzzle flip during firing, have the same trigger pull for every shot, are easy to get factory or aftermarket parts for, and can be used effectively by a new shooter OR an expert. These are the things that MAKE Glocks popular.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not sure I'd recommend the low end Sig (the higher end cost Sigs yes by all means) so from your list the Glock might be the better choice IMO. Of course you know it will point differently and the grip angle is different as well from the other two. I assume you've handled all three.


----------



## tshannon76 (Nov 23, 2010)

Glock for me. I carry a Glock 27 and have a 1911 45 for the range. My Glock is a sewing machine, perfect. The 1911 is pure fun.


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

SigZagger said:


> I'm not sure I'd recommend the low end Sig (the higher end cost Sigs yes by all means) so from your list the Glock might be the better choice IMO. Of course you know it will point differently and the grip angle is different as well from the other two. I assume you've handled all three.


I have handled a glock 30 and ruger sr9c, not handled any sigs


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

What trigger system do you prefer? Same trigger pull every time it's the Glock or SR9. SR9 gets you a manual safety and some amidexterous features. DA/SA trigger transition then it's the SigPro. I have never had the pleasure of shooting a 2022 but have heard from many a sig fan that it is a great value and has one of the best out of the box triggers (very smooth).


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

You might want to consider a Glock 32. Its the same size as the 19 and is chambered for .357 SIG. You can get 9mm and .40 S&W barrels for it so you can shoot 3 different calibers. Storm Lake barrels run about $100 each. You will need to use G-17 or G-19 Mags when shooting the 9mm. The .357 and .40 use essentially the same Mags. You would not be able to shoot the heavier calibers with the G-19 because it is not designed to handle the higher pressures.
The G-32 was my first gun purchase and I can say that I have never regretted it.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Glock. They don't look like a pretty Kimber but the are reliable and easy to take of and modifications are almost endless.


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

So I have narrowed it down to a Glock and S&W M&P 9MM. After reading many forums from cops and military either they are neck and neck or M&P slightly ahead...what are the thoughts?


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I vote Glock:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

imho

You should Strongly consider the Sig Sauer P2022.

It has one of the best world famous triggers around.

I own a .40 & a 9mm in 2022.

Better not decide until you shoot them all. :smt082
:smt1099


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

dondavis3 said:


> imho
> 
> You should Strongly consider the Sig Sauer P2022.
> 
> ...


Local shop adv against the 2022 series, said he had a lot of people bringing them back.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2 M&P in 9. one Full Size, one compact.
I am (soon) getting the Glock G-19 (again) in RTF

I sold my last G-19. Never quite felt right. But the friend who bought it had it the other day at the range, and i shot it again. Nice shooting gun. and for feel i really like the RTF.
For carry, the g-19 would be more easily concealed than the FS M&P (which i do conceal, but have printed the grip).

I LOVE my FS M&P, and no matter if i really like this Glock better or not, will keep. I shoot it very well, it is well made, etc.

The M&P9c... is Darn close to the chopping block. I find it moves a lot in my grip (S does not). I have shot many small pistols. Many hard recoiling small pistols. This one, i do not shoot well. SO i am trying agrips on it. If i cant shoot it as well as the fs (or even my kel-tec P-11) i will be selling it.

SO. My "vote" for you?

Range/competition- I would not be getting the G-19 for this, as the M&P meets My needs here perfectly.

Conceal Carry - I would lean more toward the Glock (i would LOVE to shoreten the grip and mags on my m&P by about 3/4".) 
Provided of course yu have shot them both and neither really LEAPS at you form that.

So there is My $.o5 (inflation of course)


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ cchalkley

After seeing your last comment, "Local shop adv against the 2022 series, said he had a lot of people bringing them back."

I asked the store manager of Academy (I was in buying ammo) how their Sig P2022 sales were going.

He said that they can not keep them in stock. They get deliveries every week and they sell out weekly.

I then ask how many have been returned - he said none.

Academy Sports + Outdoors is one of the nation’s largest sporting goods retailers, operating over 100 stores across the southeastern United States.

So the Academy chain doesn't seem to have the same problems as your local Shop.

:smt1099


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

So here is my thought process after handlnig all 3 together:

XD is out, too fat and too heavy

Glock feels a little akward (grip angle) and no safety, I will be carrying chambered.

S&W feels incredibly good! I like the sights better and option safety


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like you worked it out. Enjoy Mr. Smith & Mr. Wesson!


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

:smt1099*I would go with the 229 simply because I have a 229 in .40 and I do not like poly framed pistols. *


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

SigP229R said:


> :smt1099*I would go with the 229 simply because I have a 229 in .40 and I do not like poly framed pistols. *


Sorry not one of the choices, ruled sigs out due to price


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

M&P 9C has to be included in that short-list


----------



## cchalkley (Nov 2, 2010)

JeffWard said:


> M&P 9C has to be included in that short-list


Yup thats the one I am getting M&P9c


----------

